# Help us make a more useful "Resources" section



## Mike Greene (Sep 7, 2017)

You'll notice at the top, next to the "Forums" tab is a "Resources" tab, which is loaded with ... well, it's loaded with pretty much nothing. I was going to get rid of it, but then I started thinking that it might be a good place to link to various useful things. For instance:

Societies. The only one I can think of is SCL (Society for Composers and Lyricists), but perhaps there are others? Is GANG (organization for game composers) still active? Maybe we could even link to that "Perspectives" Facebook page.

PROs. We could have a list of websites for ASCAP, BMI, and various international PROs. Granted, it's not exactly cutting edge information, but I think it could be helpful for some.

Videos, tutorials, or other links that could be useful to composers. For instance, I'm thinking of making a video which explains PRO royalties, since a lot of people don't really understand it. (Don't hold your breath, because _"I'm thinking of making ... "_ is something I say a lot.  ) Or maybe there is already such a video or link?

I'm open to ideas here, and I'm especially open to anyone actually compiling some of these resources.


----------



## John Busby (Sep 7, 2017)

Mike - i like this idea a lot!
i actually just posted a Logic Pro X tutorial resource on there, check it out and see if something like this would be on the right track


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 7, 2017)

Good ideas!


----------



## JJP (Sep 7, 2017)

In your list of societies, throw ASMAC in there <http://www.asmac.org>. They put on some events that LA people might like.

For PROs, links to a few of the bigger non-USA PROs might be nice like PRS, GEMA, etc.

You might also consider some of the other funds that pay musicians. A lot of people don't realize they have money there:
- AFM & SAG-AFTRA Fund <https://www.afmsagaftrafund.org>
- Film Musicians Secondary Markets Fund <https://www.fmsmf.org>
- Maybe Sound Exchange? <https://www.soundexchange.com>


----------



## resound (Sep 7, 2017)

Academy of Scoring Arts (http://www.academyofscoringarts.org) is another great resource for people in LA. They have a couple different score study groups that meet regularly and always have great guest speakers.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 8, 2017)

We currently have a short list of educational resources on the VIC chat server for reference.
I don't expect all of them to be as useful here but I'll just copy paste the lot anyway:

*Blogs and Podcasts* 
http://soundworkscollection.com/ - - Interviews, Podcasts, and articles on Film Music and Sound 
https://winifredphillips.wordpress.com/ - - Winifred Philips - Game Music Composer 
http://www.dawlab.net/ - - Music Production Tips and Tricks 
http://www.soniccouture.com/blog/ - - Interviews, Production, News, Tutorials 
http://www.scorecastonline.com/ - - Podcasts, interviews, product reviews, articles 
http://www.filmmusicfoundation.org/interviews.html - - Film Composer Interviews 
*Theory and Composition Tips *
http://www.dolmetsch.com/musicalsymbols.htm - - Dictionary of musical notation symbols. 
http://www.dolmetsch.com/musictheorydefs.htm - - Dictionary of Musical Terms (Enormous) 
http://www.naxos.com/education/glossary.asp - - Musical Terms Glossary (Less Enormous) 
http://www.timusic.net/debreved/ - - Orchestration Blog by Tim Davies Instruments 
http://sites.siba.fi/web/harpnotation/home -- Harp Notation Manual 
http://andrewhugill.com/OrchestraManual/index.html - - THE ORCHESTRA: A User's Manual 
http://www.music.indiana.edu/department/composition/isfee/index.html - - "Instrument Studies for Eyes and Ears"
*Other *
http://thinkspaceeducation.com/ - - Courses, Tutorials, Competitions 
http://evenant.com/music - - Courses, Music Production Articles 
http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm - - Instrument Frequency Chart 
http://musiclibraryreport.com/blog/newbie-info/ - - Music Library Newb Guides
http://imslp.org/ - - Free sheet music from the public domain 
https://www.berklee.edu/sites/default/files/Music%20Careers%20in%20Dollars%20and%20Cents%202016-rh.pdf - - Salary survey on music careers


----------



## reutunes (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't forget about www.thesamplecast.com


----------



## Saxer (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow, that's a lot!


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you, guys! This is really helpful, especially where Jayden and the Discord Chat Room did so much of the work for me!


----------



## JJP (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh, there should definitely be a links to unions in the USA and U.K. since they are often topics of conversation here. The AFM also has most of their national industry contracts on their site, www.afm.org.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 16, 2017)

What a great idea. I see a PRO section is coming.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 16, 2017)

You could move the "Other Forums" on the main Forum page to Resource.


----------



## EMESAMPLES (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you very much for this information, best



Jdiggity1 said:


> We currently have a short list of educational resources on the VIC chat server for reference.
> I don't expect all of them to be as useful here but I'll just copy paste the lot anyway:
> 
> *Blogs and Podcasts*
> ...


----------

